# Questions...



## Kronic (Feb 26, 2004)

Well...I have just put my pirahna into there new tank...and well they r really scared of ne thing near the tank... when i had the light on they stayed in one spot. now that i have the light off they r more active. I just fed them some blood worms n i think they liked it .
ne who i need help gettin my pirahna more comfortable with their surroundings.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

just give them sometime to adjust to there new home. it takes some time but after awhile they get comfortable and start exploring


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They need time to adjust to their new environment. It may take only several days or up to a week or so. Try to provide them with some hiding places. They will eventually come out once they are comfortable.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

:welcome: 
Unfortunately people do not realize that piranhas are fish. They are skiddish/timid in nature. Once they adjust to their suroundings they will become more active. When you feed them, as long as there's a credible sized group, they will be very active. Have fun man. WELCOME!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

My p is just starting to get comforatble with the light on and I've had him for 2 months. It just takes time.


----------



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

I got my rbp just after Christmas. I got two of them. One is turned orange on belly and the other is just starting to turn orange. the diet was guppies, but they sucked them in whole and small goldfish were swallowed in one bite. So I bought bigger goldfish today. 
When they were small I feed them regular fish food flakes and had guppies in there for them to chew on and ants.

My rbp are active in the dark and they are shy in the light and run and hide at movement


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

they need to get use to the tank first


----------



## CARFREAK24 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi i just became a new owner of piranhas. i have 2 ternets and 1 red belly. I have been feeding them with shrimp not live. They dont eat it it just sits there, Ive left there for hours then finally they eat it ,but Ive been reading some storys that your not supposed to leave food for a long time in the tank. if any body can help me, what can i do. THANK YOU.


----------

